# Books on Welding



## HMF

Books on Welding


Courtesy of kenm@daffy.cac.washington.edu.


Here's a source of good and inexpensive welding books. A catalog is available from:


         Lincoln Arc Welding Foundation
         PO Box 17035
         Cleveland, OH 44117
They list a couple of dozen titles. Here are nutshell reviews of the ones I've seen:


Metals and How to Weld Them, 400 pg, $5.00


A great book on the metallurgy of welding. It's not a how-to-weld book, but instead answered the Why? type questions I've had for years.


Principles of Industrial Welding, 384 pg, $6.50


Your run-of-the-mill textbook.


Design of Weldments, 464 pg, $7.00


A text on the design of welded machinery etc. There is a different book on welded structures. Well worth it it you are designing your own projects.


New Lessons in Arc Welding, 528 pg, $5.00


Hard to describe - kind of a lab manual for a welding tips. Certainly worth the $5.


Arc Welded Projects Vol 2, 272 pg, $5.00
Arc Welded Projects Vol 3, 170 pg, $4.50


Full of short (couple of page) descriptions of all kinds of rather ambitious projects - a tractor snowblower, log splitter, chariot, sailboat, woodstove, ....


These are good books at any price, and great books at these prices.


----------



## ome

Thank You Nelson,
What a great resource for books about welding. 
I enjoyed your brief  descriptions of what the book is about. 
Thanks ,
Jon.    ome


----------

